#ubuntu-hn 2012-10-10
<Rcart> prueba
<Rcart> prueba2
<Rcart> test
<Rcart> test again
<Rcart> asdasd
<Rcart> probando
<Rcart> still testing
<Rcart> looks good, just left to remove the unprintable character at the top left :\
<Rcart> sorry for taken the channel to make my tests here ^^
<Rcart> cya! ;D
